# New steam engine



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Now that I have your attention, here's a steam engine I've had for about 20 years..When my youngest son was in grammar school, I took this in on several occasions and demonstrated














it to his class. It has a LOUD whistle on it, and it's cool to run it outdoors in the winter. I have to get some accessories for it like a hammer punch, dynamo, etc.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice Wilesco D-18. I have a D-10 that was bought to salvage and runs but is missing the smoke stack and regulator. Can't find a picture right now.

I do have a 1930's Empire electric that tends to leak a bit. Belonged to my Uncle Bob as a child.








And a Mamod SE3 from the 60's Very strong runner but not much in the whistle department.








The cool thing about the Wilescos is they are true dual action steam cylinders. meaning the steam pushes the piston in both directions and is controlled by valve linkage.

The Mamod is a sliding cylinder and only pushes in one direction (SE3 has two cylinders).

Cleaning up after running one clearly indicates the extensive maintenance necessary for steam. Everything needs to be wiped clean (of condensation) and parts need to be oiled constantly. A look at the production numbers for steam locomotives makes you wonder how any railroad could have supported that many engines. The truth was they were always being replaced or rebuilt.


----------

